# Drucker einrichten



## danruebe (24. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen Drucker unter Suse installieren und diesen als Netzwerkdrucker für meine Windows-Clients nutzen. Die Freigabe über Samba ist für mich kein Problem (habe schon Verzeichnisse freigegeben).
Was ich jetzt nicht weiß, ist welche Pakete ich für eine Druckerinstallation nehmen sollte (z.B. lprng, lprold oder cups etc.). Ausserdem habe ich gehört, das die Druckqualität bei diesen einfachen "Treibern" relativ schlecht sein soll (c´t 9/02), deshalb wäre eine Beschreibung zur Verbesserung der Qualität auch sehr hilfreich. Ich würde mich auch über jeden Link zu einem guten Tutorial freuen, wenn es geht auf deutsch (englisch auch ok).
Ich habe den HP DeskJet 950C (soweit ich weiß, kein PostScript-Drucker) und das ganze sollte unter einer Suse 7.3 Installation ohne X installiert werden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Daniel


----------

